# Thank You



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yesterday evening, I entered my 1500th post in this forum. It made me think about all the fun I've had here, some of the people I've met, who I would just LOVE to meet in person and play golf with...

I got to thinking, I should say thank you to all of you for the fun and good times, your well wishes when I was sick and again now while I'm looking for a job... Mostly for your good humor while we have fun talking about this game we love.

You have given me an outlet to enjoy, a way to forget my irritations and stresses of life for a little while every day. Thank you all...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yuor welcome Dennis I quiet agree with you golf is a great outlet from all the hassels of everyday life. It doesnt matter if it's on the course or on the foeum. Keep the post coming.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

good luck in the job hunting. I didn't know you were out looking. This is a nice forum, I've been to others that just seem to bicker and bash one type of equipment over another all the time. Seems to be a smooth group here. Again, good luck on the job hunting. I just quit my job a month ago to go back to college...two, maybe three more years and I'll be done hopefully. 

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Well Dennis it take a pretty special person to have all these friends that you've never met in person. you are a gifted man to have your magnetic character be a contagion on this forum. I've enjoyed the discussions just keep em coming.

Besides it take great control to put up with me bashing this punk who swangs his clubs in wild southern Australia:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Gee Bob my spelling mistake has jumped threads. Just you wait revange is a dish best served cold.....
And me a punk??? You've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Gee Bob my spelling mistake has jumped threads. Just you wait revange is a dish best served cold.....
> And me a punk??? You've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?



You have to admit we have common likes; golf, Star Trek Revenge of khan and Clint Eastwood, Dirty Harry.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Star trek???? you lost me


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Star trek???? you lost me


In the movie, that may or may not have shown there The bad guy said; "revenge is best served cold." I know its a quote from a novel. might be wrong on this but it might be from Mobey Dick.check my spelling


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

aaah ok thats where that quote comes from. oh look sorry Dennis we've stolen your thread


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

Your welcome. Hopefully i'll meet someone on here to play against. Anyone from Southern California on here


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Besides it take great control to put up with me bashing this punk who swangs his clubs in wild southern Australia:cheeky4:


Nah, it doesn't take much control at all... :rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

control none of it here I'm out of control!!!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm slipping then due to maturation dang its tough growing o*d


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

what is this maturation??? that you speak of I have to get older I dont plan on growing up!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Young master Luke, do you read old in my statement. I believe if you look again it reads "O*d". Now let analyze this, it could be odd, or it might be a typeo but I don't think this is the case. but let us think for a moment but not in haste. yet thinking long and thinking hard could turn this post in to the most worthless thing you ever read.:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Mission accomplished Bob can I have that 30 seconds of my life back please?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh! come on you've gone this far keep going:headbang:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There's an old guitar player joke I think can be applied to golfers too...

A little boy walks up to his father and says, When I grow up, I want to be a guitar player."

His father replies, "Sorry son, you can't have it both ways."


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> There's an old guitar player joke I think can be applied to golfers too...
> 
> A little boy walks up to his father and says, When I grow up, I want to be a guitar player."
> 
> His father replies, "Sorry son, you can't have it both ways."


So true Dennis, but right now I'm being a kid again:headbang:


----------

